

Watch a video split on multiple screens (Android and iOS): TwinPlayer - fabiendem
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.orange.labs.twinplayer

======
fabiendem
iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/twinplayer/id802225482?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/twinplayer/id802225482?mt=8)

